# GPS Coordinates for Crappie at Alum Creek



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

In search of GPS coordinates for crappie at Alum Creek, only want them if 12 inch fish or better! Just PM me so Lundy or DeerFarmer doesn't see them (they don't need the help)!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

post deleted


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

streamstalker said:


> *Alum* *Creek* *Lake*
> 40.204030, -82.958223


Thanks I will give it a try, but now everyone will know about it!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

streamstalker said:


> *Alum* *Creek* *Lake*
> 40.204030, -82.958223


Man...that's the bremuda triangle


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

post deleted


----------



## deerfarmer (Apr 21, 2012)

That's actually not too far off a good crappie hole and one of my favorite saugeye holes. Rutty you're the guide I was going to hire you to put me on your good spots. Here's what going to be funny. The regular spots didn't have anything in them on Friday. So if the fish don't move in this week there could be a bunch of people looking for spots.


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

deerfarmer said:


> That's actually not too far off a good crappie hole and one of my favorite saugeye holes. Rutty you're the guide I was going to hire you to put me on your good spots.


I do have a few of those, but looking for everyone else's! lol


----------



## deerfarmer (Apr 21, 2012)

Rutty here's my go to spot on Alum.
40.147459, -82.871596


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

Is that the bar?


----------



## deerfarmer (Apr 21, 2012)

Just copy and paste in browser.


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

Never fished there before.




deerfarmer said:


> Just copy and paste in browser.[/QUOTE
> 
> Never fished there before.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

40.256868 82.978112

See you there.


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

Lundy said:


> 40.256868 82.978112
> 
> See you there.


I hope I don't have to fish there, I guess we will see once Friday when I come down. Last year was the first time I fished there, and it sucked with all the boats, but I couldn't find anything else that day.


----------



## jdkswhite (Jan 3, 2008)

rutty said:


> In search of GPS coordinates for crappie at Alum Creek, only want them if 12 inch fish or better! Just PM me so Lundy or DeerFarmer doesn't see them (they don't need the help)!
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Good Luck on some one giving up that kind of info most fisher men won't give up info on a good hole like that. We all would like to catch them that size. Fishing is like hunting you have to go find what your looking for on your own. Earn it and don't expect everything being handed to you on a platter.


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

jdkswhite said:


> Good Luck on some one giving up that kind of info most fisher men won't give up info on a good hole like that. We all would like to catch them that size. Fishing is like hunting you have to go find what your looking for on your own. Earn it and don't expect everything being handed to you on a platter.


Yeah i know. It is posted as a joke with the upcoming tournament saturday. Lol


----------



## deerfarmer (Apr 21, 2012)

deerfarmer said:


> Rutty here's my go to spot on Alum.
> 40.147459, -82.871596


Rutty did you even look at this location? Because it's a location on hoover. Just trying to help you out.


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

deerfarmer said:


> Rutty did you even look at this location? Because it's a location on hoover. Just trying to help you out.


I did look at it. That is why I said I haven' ever fished there! Never been on that lake. Thanks for the information though, I will put that in my memory bank for when I do fish Hoover!


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

If you've got no sense of humor...... 
You've got nothin'! ha ha


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

Workingman said:


> If you've got no sense of humor......
> You've got nothin'! ha ha


That is what i was thinking..........BTW, believe it or not I haven't got a single Private Message with anything useful in it yet regarding this post.......!


----------



## deerfarmer (Apr 21, 2012)

At least my location was close. Lundy has you going somewhere in the middle east.


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

deerfarmer said:


> At least my location was close. Lundy has you going somewhere in the middle east.


You just need to put a - in front of the 82 for Lundy's and you will be on fish, along with the other 20 boats that will be up there.


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

Try here: 40.238.720
82.960.998

Should find everything that you need at this location!

Wes


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

post deleted


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

Steelhauler said:


> Try here: 40.238.720
> 82.960.998
> 
> Should find everything that you need at this location!
> ...


Now your talking, meet you there Friday at 4:30?


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

It aint rocket science. You'll all be fishing the same water. He who has the liveliest minnows shall do well.


----------



## kfi (Nov 11, 2013)

33.830678, -89.728576
I think you might have a shot from here.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

jdkswhite said:


> Good Luck on some one giving up that kind of info most fisher men won't give up info on a good hole like that. We all would like to catch them that size. Fishing is like hunting you have to go find what your looking for on your own. Earn it and don't expect everything being handed to you on a platter.


Tell em buddy! All these guys just looking for hand outs! PSSHT!
























anyone seen any crappie on Alum? You don't have to give up your honey holes, but you know you could if you really wanted to! I'll give you one of my honey holes that was empty for yours that had some fish! See? I don't expect something for nothing!~!!!


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

deerfarmer said:


> Rutty did you even look at this location? Because it's a location on hoover. Just trying to help you out.


Thats funny cause that loc put me somewhere in the chinese siberian tundra! LOL Seemed a little dry for crappies.


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Tell em buddy! All these guys just looking for hand outs! PSSHT!
> 
> anyone seen any crappie on Alum? You don't have to give up your honey holes, but you know you could if you really wanted to! I'll give you one of my honey holes that was empty for yours that had some fish! See? I don't expect something for nothing!~!!!


DEAL! Mine honey


MassillonBuckeye said:


> Thats funny cause that loc put me somewhere in the chinese siberian tundra! LOL Seemed a little dry for crappies.


Believe it or not, they are biting there trolling 5 ounce weights with 10-12 inch cranks. Hope that helps.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

rutty said:


> DEAL! Mine honey
> 
> Believe it or not, they are biting there trolling 5 ounce weights with 10-12 inch cranks. Hope that helps.





rutty said:


> You just need to put a - in front of the 82 for Lundy's and you will be on fish, along with the other 20 boats that will be up there.


What a difference a comma and a - makes! Yeah, I was in that area yesterday and lets just fishing was less than stellar.


----------



## deerfarmer (Apr 21, 2012)

Yeah if you forget the comma or - sign you end up on the other side of the world.


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

deerfarmer said:


> Yeah if you forget the comma or - sign you end up on the other side of the world.


But in this tournament if you aren't fishing Big Run it feels like you are on the other side of the world anyway! lol


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

deerfarmer said:


> Rutty did you even look at this location? Because it's a location on hoover. Just trying to help you out.


Thought I was going nuts. Thks for clarifying that


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey, I gave a real location, was this thread intended to be humorous?


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

jdkswhite said:


> Good Luck on some one giving up that kind of info most fisher men won't give up info on a good hole like that. We all would like to catch them that size. Fishing is like hunting you have to go find what your looking for on your own. Earn it and don't expect everything being handed to you on a platter.


I should have read your post before I gave up that location. I fell for the trap and gave away a spot to him on a platter instead of making him earn it. I won't fall for that one again!


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

This area had a ton of crappie but they were all 9-10 inch whites. We prolly caught 30 fish on a beaver hut in 7-13 ft of water. Pink jig and minnow about 8 ft down on a slip. The water was 78.4 deg back there. I'm not gonna fish it but sure had fun at the end of the day. Good luck at the tourney guys.








These fish came on cranks in the south pool in 32 ft of water down 13 feet at 1.2 mph no picture though sorry guys that's where I'm starting. Lol


----------



## walleyekiller446 (Oct 24, 2014)

I caught fish here hope that helps


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

Lundy said:


> Hey, I gave a real location, was this thread intended to be humorous?


Lol


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

Heyyyyy guys I'm a moderately attractive recently divorced middle aged female. I'm from Houston Texas but I'm coming up for the weekend to take my dying uncles son who just got back from the war and was born with no knuckles fishing and I was thinking maybe alum creek? I'm not looking for any honey holes just a decent area where I can catch 13 inch crappie even if the lake is frozen. Sorry to ask like this but I need to catch food to feed my 25 children. Tackle is limited to 35 st croix rods and a 45000 dollar bass boat. Thaaynks fellas.


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

My best friends wedding hosed us out of fishing Saturday unfortunately. I'll be out prefishing with a buddy Thursday and Friday. Bald guy in a 16 foot tracker. Really sucks we only needed 16 pounds to have a shot at the combined lol. I will be concentrating on the area of anything but rig bun lol. Great time lots of good info to be learned from the best in the business. If you at all can fish it!


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

Are 


jray said:


> Heyyyyy guys I'm a moderately attractive recently divorced middle aged female. I'm from Houston Texas but I'm coming up for the weekend to take my dying uncles son who just got back from the war and was born with no knuckles fishing and I was thinking maybe alum creek? I'm not looking for any honey holes just a decent area where I can catch 13 inch crappie even if the lake is frozen. Sorry to ask like this but I need to catch food to feed my 25 children. Tackle is limited to 35 st croix rods and a 45000 dollar bass boat. Thaaynks fellas.


Are we related? I have the same uncle.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

jray said:


> Heyyyyy guys I'm a moderately attractive recently divorced middle aged female. I'm from Houston Texas but I'm coming up for the weekend to take my dying uncles son who just got back from the war and was born with no knuckles fishing and I was thinking maybe alum creek? I'm not looking for any honey holes just a decent area where I can catch 13 inch crappie even if the lake is frozen. Sorry to ask like this but I need to catch food to feed my 25 children. Tackle is limited to 35 st croix rods and a 45000 dollar bass boat. Thaaynks fellas.


Hmmmmm please call me....855-835-5324


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

Lundy said:


> Hey, I gave a real location, was this thread intended to be humorous?


It was a serious thread, I didn't get any serious GPS coordinates though expect for yours, and I appreciate it very much. These people made it humorous. I just wish you would have sent me a PM about it so now everyone knows about that spot and instead of 25 boats being their Saturday, there might be 35. lol


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

51 22' 46.75" N, 30 06' 50.49 E This spot is rarely fished and contains some big ones!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

rutty said:


> It was a serious thread, I didn't get any serious GPS coordinates though expect for yours, and I appreciate it very much. These people made it humorous. I just wish you would have sent me a PM about it so now everyone knows about that spot and instead of 25 boats being their Saturday, there might be 35. lol


Glad I could help.. Cabelas has boat bumpers on sales this week.


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

Lundy said:


> Glad I could help.. Cabelas has boat bumpers on sales this week.


Stocked up yesterday! This year, could you put a different movie on for us all to watch on your fish finder!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

rutty said:


> Stocked up yesterday! This year, could you put a different movie on for us all to watch on your fish finder!


This year I'm dropping anchor and bringing a tape measure to keep you at least 50 ft away


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

Lundy said:


> This year I'm dropping anchor and bringing a tape measure to keep you at least 50 ft away


I will just go around in circles......I will bring a rope that is 50ft long, tie it to your bow and just go around in circles, you might have to jump over the rope from time to time! 

We can work through the details later!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

jray said:


> Heyyyyy guys I'm a moderately attractive recently divorced middle aged female. I'm from Houston Texas but I'm coming up for the weekend to take my dying uncles son who just got back from the war and was born with no knuckles fishing and I was thinking maybe alum creek? I'm not looking for any honey holes just a decent area where I can catch 13 inch crappie even if the lake is frozen. Sorry to ask like this but I need to catch food to feed my 25 children. Tackle is limited to 35 st croix rods and a 45000 dollar bass boat. Thaaynks fellas.


DO you need a guide young lady?


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

What have the surface temps been on Alum this week?? I may come over and do some fishing and watch the weigh in.


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

NewbreedFishing said:


> What have the surface temps been on Alum this week?? I may come over and do some fishing and watch the weigh in.


I haven;t been over there yet this week but from what i am hearing it has been 76ish, but that should lower by Saturday with the cold nights we are going to have.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

rutty said:


> I haven;t been over there yet this week but from what i am hearing it has been 76ish, but that should lower by Saturday with the cold nights we are going to have.


Yep. Should be cooling pretty quickly. Been chilly in Cbus past couple nights.


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

NewbreedFishing said:


> What have the surface temps been on Alum this week?? I may come over and do some fishing and watch the weigh in.


Mid 70's now.


----------



## deerfarmer (Apr 21, 2012)

just left the lake water temp is 74


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

deerfarmer said:


> just left the lake water temp is 74


How was the fishing?


----------



## deerfarmer (Apr 21, 2012)

We found a spot that had small whites stacked. There were 2 footers on lake and it made fishing tough. Today we were mainly scouting looking for places to try toward the end of the week. We found a couple places to try. But even thou this is a gps thread I'm not going to share any locations.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

rutty said:


> This year, could you put a different movie on for us all to watch on your fish finder!


My screen will be running old classics. You should check out deerfarmers boat he has 3 -4 big screens going at once, looks like an AMC theater. Even has shad in 3D showing on one screen.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I'll be on Alum tomorrow.


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

Lundy said:


> I'll be on Alum tomorrow.


Good luck. I will be down friday.


----------



## deerfarmer (Apr 21, 2012)

Biggest screen I have is 9 inch. Lundy has a screen so large that his boat always leans to that side. It's all about personal preferences and how you plan on using your equipment. My boat is setup just about perfectly for the way I like to fish. Meeting day tomorrow so I would be back out until Thursday and Friday.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

South pool 72.4 this morning surface. Very wet and nasty.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Lundy said:


> South pool 72.4 this morning surface. Very wet and nasty.


Was going to remark about a college experience but thought of the kids reading this


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Miserable wet nasty day all day today. I started at 8 and quit at 4:30. It rained for all but one hour.

Started in the south pool, surface 72 to 72.5 everywhere, many ft of visibility, spent 4 hrs with little activity, one perch, one smallmouth one small white. Moved to the middle pool, surface temp about the same, visibility varied from 1-2 ft, slighty warmer in Big Run 73.2, , 2-1/2 hrs.in middle pool one small white, one cat, moved to north pool fished 1-1/2 hrs, never looked at surface temp, it was raining too hard to care. One small white.

It rained so hard for so long today that it was tough to fish and to get a good read on the visibility, but nothing had muddied up yet.

Tough conditions and fishing today.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

I went by Cheshire ramp around 11:00 today only saw one trailer in the parking lot, I thought to myself who is stupid enough to be out in this weather, then I saw it was a Lund trailer. Never mind.


----------



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

^^^^^^ I just laughed out loud in my office at work tonight^^^^^^^  Hey I would have fished in the rain too if I could.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

CHOPIQ said:


> I went by Cheshire ramp around 11:00 today only saw one trailer in the parking lot, I thought to myself who is stupid enough to be out in this weather, then I saw it was a Lund trailer. Never mind.


Except I launched at the marina ramp


----------



## Fishin Finatic (Oct 22, 2010)

"Was a beautiful day in the neighborhood" on Wednesday (if you were a duck). Fishing was slow until about noon. The rain stopped for about an hour and the gulls found the shad being chased by the white bass just below the New Galena cove. Was fast and furious for half an hour as long as you could keep up with the gulls. Smallmouth fishing was slow but did find some in 20' on a hump. Crappie were stealing tails off drop-shot baits.


----------



## deerfarmer (Apr 21, 2012)

Today was a lot nicer day. Found some fish today. Went thru big run and didn't see any fish. They might be there but I couldn't see any. We went up by the dam today and was marking fish in 32 foot of water and started pushing cranks at that depth. We found out pretty fast that what we were seeing were large whitebass. Everyone should try this. Catching double 16 inch whitebass on a 16 foot pole in 30 foot of water is great fun. We played around longer than we should have and caught somewhere around 15. We also found some crappie today but nothing of any size.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Those whitebass were crashing the bait along the dam yesterday when I was there.


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

Fish was biting today. Should be a great day tomorrow if rain stops


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Not a good day for us. Fished a couple hours without a bite and then about 10 am was going to another spot when my lower unit decided to call it quits. Brought my boat home and dropped the lower unit, the gears are locked up. When I force them to spin there is a loud grinding noise. Looks like we might be fishing in a much smaller boat tomorrow. Good luck everyone.


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

Great day to be on the lake and the fish were eating.


----------

